# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  ;)Kënaqësia e femrave 10-fish më e fortë se ajo e meshkujve

## laura..

Kur meshkujt nuk arrijnë të plotësojnë dëshirat dhe kënaqësitë e partnereve

Sipas studimeve kur femra arrin në orgazëm gjatë marrëdhënieve, atëherë kënaqësia e saj është pothuajse 10-fish më e fortë se ajo e mashkullit. Sidoqoftë e vërteta është se në një përqindje të madhe të rasteve nga një marrëdhënie intime, femra del më e pakënaqur.
Faktori kryesor i këtij fenomeni duket se është eksitimi i shpejtë i mashkullit, pa përjashtuar edhe moskujdesin e shumë meshkujve ndaj dëshirave të partnereve. Kjo gjë shumë herë shkakton probleme në çift, sepse femra fillon ankesat kurse mashkulli shumë herë pa të drejtë ndjehet sikur preket burrëria e tij, dhe anashkalon problemin.
Dashuri midis një çifti do të ketë probleme nëse nuk ekziston një seksualitet i shëndetshëm dhe i pasur. Probleme të tilla shkaktohen edhe atëherë kur në marrëdhëniet seksuale meshkujt nuk arrijnë të plotësojnë dëshirat dhe kënaqësitë e partnereve.

Kënaqësia
Meshkujt që në moshë të vogël ndjejnë një farë problematizimi në lidhje me organin e tyre seksual. Fëmija në fillim e shikon organin e tij si lodër dhe me kalimin e kohës duke ardhur në kontakt me meshkuj të tjerë fillon njëfarë konkurrence mbi organin seksual.
Kështu ekziston edhe një numër i madh meshkujsh që frikësohen se nuk mund të jenë partnerë të mirë përderisa nuk ndodhet në të njëjtat kondita si dikush tjetër. Ndërkohë që realisht nuk është kështu.
Së pari aftësia e vet organit nuk varet përmasat. Së dyti aftësia e mashkullit në seks nuk varet vetëm nga aftësia e organit të tij, varet edhe nga sjellja e mashkullit, klima që krijon për femrën, aftësia e tij për të plotësuar dëshirat e partneres.
Dhe së treti nga rezistenca e mashkullit gjatë marrëdhënieve seksuale. E rëndësishme është që të gjesh një vend të përshtatshëm dhe të këndshëm për të kryer marrëdhënie, në mënyrë që ti dhe partnerja të ndjeheni sa më mirë.
Megjithatë nuk është e thënë që seksi është i mirë për një femër vetëm kur kryhet në një krevat, çdo femër, ashtu si çdo mashkull, mund të ketë preferencat e veta.
Rëndësi kanë edhe lojërat seksuale, por duhet të kenë më tepër në epiqendër femrën, pasi mashkulli e ka më të lehtë eksitimin.

Aftësia seksuale
Dëgjohet kohët e fundit se kanë dalë një serë ilaçesh, madje bëhen edhe ndërhyrje kirurgjikale, të cilat forcojnë aftësinë dhe rezistencën e mashkullit në seks.
Aftësia e njeriut në lidhje me seksin lidhet me psikologjinë e tij dhe këto ndërhyrje nuk janë absolutisht pozitive, pasi mund të kenë efekte anësore. Kështu fillimisht ajo që ka rëndësi është që mashkulli ti shmanget frikës së tij në aspektin seksual kur kërkon rezistencën, kurse në rastin që atij i është larguar dëshira për seks, atëherë shkak kryesor janë streset e përditshmërisë. Për këtë është e këshillueshme të kërkohet qetësia si dhe ndihma e partneres, e cila mund tiu ndihmojë për të dalë nga kjo situatë.
Në rast se kjo gjendje vazhdon atëherë duhet që ti drejtohet mjekut specialist.
Tek rezistenca seksuale e mashkullit përveç psikologjisë së mirë ekzistojnë edhe një farë metodash të tjera.
Alkooli dhe duhani sipas seksologëve e ndihmojnë mashkullin momentalisht në seks, por nga ana tjetër konsumimi i tyre kronik i shkakton atij probleme shëndetësore, por edhe i vret atij aftësinë seksuale.
Prandaj nëse i përdorni si mjet ndihmues, alkoolin dhe duhanin, por edhe masturbimin, duhet të jeni në dijeni të pasojave të tyre të dëmshme për vetë aktivitetin seksual.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Mund te jete e vertete , ama ju femrat nje here ne vit mezi arrini nje orgazem.
Ka femra qe tere jeten se arrijne kete gje , se i kane ngel gogola neper dyer .

Ndersa mashkulli cdo here eshte ne terezi nga ajo pune.

Bejini vet llogarite. 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Mund te jete e vertete , ama ju femrat nje here ne vit mezi arrini nje orgazem.
> Ka femra qe tere jeten se arrijne kete gje , se i kane ngel gogola neper dyer .
> 
> Ndersa mashkulli cdo here eshte ne terezi nga ajo pune.
> 
> Bejini vet llogarite. 
> 
> :)


Haha....e forte kjo. Nje her ne vit... Gogla neper dyer...

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Heu interesante , si nuk e kisha dëgjuar më përpara  :perqeshje:  
Studimet kush i ka bër apo dhe ti me të dëgjuar e ke Laura ?   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## land

Tantric sex dhe mashkulli arrin nje orgazem 5 here me te fuqishme se normale.

hajde kenaqu me nje orgazem nje here ne vit Laura :perqeshje:

----------


## laura..

> Heu interesante , si nuk e kisha dëgjuar më përpara  
> Studimet kush i ka bër apo dhe ti me të dëgjuar e ke Laura ?


hahah nuk jap dot shume info per femren qe ka bere studimet....

----------


## laura..

> Tantric sex dhe mashkulli arrin nje orgazem 5 here me te fuqishme se normale.
> 
> hajde kenaqu me nje orgazem nje here ne vit Laura


mbase ju enderoni me sy hapur :shkelje syri: ne boten e tymit

----------


## mia@

Rendesi ka cilesia, dhe jo sasia.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## laura..

> Rendesi ka cilesia, dhe jo sasia.


po shyqyr me qe u kujtuat 

 :perqeshje:  me late vetem me te gjith keta ajde tju a dalesh ....

----------


## Noellag

> po shyqyr me qe u kujtuat 
> 
>  me late vetem me te gjith keta ajde tju a dalesh ....


Laura !  :syte zemra:  :syte zemra:

----------


## laura..

hahhha Noellag  he mo cdo na thuash per temen a jane te verteta?

----------


## Noellag

! Shkrimet shum te gjata pertova me lexu  ! Na titulli qe lexova o e vertet !

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Rendesi ka cilesia, dhe jo sasia.


Po qe per cilesi , nje doze heroine eshte e mjaftueshme sa 10 vjet qejfi per ju femrat ....


....u do the maths ....again :P

----------


## laura..

Vetem angi ju tregon te verteten
he mi angi ku je?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Titulli dhe tema eshte e vertet;-Kenaqesia e femrave 10-fish me e forte se ajo e meshkujve...

I bie...qe nje femer te gerthasi...sa per 10 meshkuj...

----------


## laura..

> Titulli dhe tema eshte e vertet;-Kenaqesia e femrave 10-fish me e forte se ajo e meshkujve...
> 
> I bie...qe nje femer te gerthasi...sa per 10 meshkuj...


 :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Boy

> Mund te jete e vertete , ama ju femrat nje here ne vit mezi arrini nje orgazem.
> Ka femra qe tere jeten se arrijne kete gje , se i kane ngel gogola neper dyer .
> 
> Ndersa mashkulli cdo here eshte ne terezi nga ajo pune.
> 
> Bejini vet llogarite.


Fol per vete ti plako. 

Varet ke takojne, me takuar ty bo vaki s'e arrijne kurre! lol

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Fol per vete ti plako. 
> 
> Varet ke takojne, me takuar ty bo vaki s'e arrijne kurre! lol


Ke degjuar ndonjehere ti ''plako'' per fake orgasm??

Mos u deshpero se tek e fundit qejfin tend e bere anyway  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Boy

> Ke degjuar ndonjehere ti ''plako'' per fake orgasm??
> 
> Mos u deshpero se tek e fundit qejfin tend e bere anyway


Normale qe kam degjuar PER fake orgasm...po ti ke degjuar ndonjehere real orgasm? lol


Mos u deshpero, mund ta incizoj dhe ta dergoj.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## laura..

> Ke degjuar ndonjehere ti ''plako'' per fake orgasm??
> 
> Mos u deshpero se tek e fundit qejfin tend e bere anyway


ska pse ti besh qefin asnjerit :pa dhembe: 
domethene ti flet ne emer te burrave lol na mori lumi na mori
ne shqiptaret se dime emrin fake ........vetem real
i kemi veglat ne rregull

----------

